# Aloha!



## soylent (27 Aug. 2009)

Ich werfe mal ein freundliches "hallo" in die "Runde". Da ich hier völlig neu bin brauch´ ich wohl noch ein bisschen um mich hier zurecht zu finden, aber ich denke das wird schon.  Gibt es für mich als Neuling etwas das ich unbedingt wissen müßte?


----------



## Claudia (27 Aug. 2009)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen hier auf dem Board. Am besten liest du dir die Regeln http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=63101 kurz durch, sollten dennoch fragen bleiben kannst du jederzeit jemandem vom Team um Rat bitten. Wünsche dir viel Spaß hier am Board.


----------



## General (27 Aug. 2009)

soylent und viel Spass auf CB


----------



## Crash (27 Aug. 2009)

Hallo soylent... Auch von mir ein WILLKOMMEN und viel Spass auf dem Board


----------



## Tokko (27 Aug. 2009)

soylent.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim stöbern.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## astrosfan (28 Aug. 2009)

und Aloha!

Viel Spaß auf dem Board


----------



## maierchen (31 Aug. 2009)

tja auch von mir viel spass beim stöbern


----------

